# Rainforest sounds for Avatar



## violinbabe86 (Jul 31, 2009)

We are going to do a party this year based off of the movie Avatar and i am in need of some rainforest or jungle sounds. Also, should i try to play some of the music from the movie? Or actually play the movie on the tv? Or just the jungle sounds? thanks


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this one a see what you think.
http://www.4shared.com/audio/xd3s9QzQ/01_Tropical_Rain.html


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

You should do both . Music and the movie could really set the mood.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Projector for a wall/big screen view ! & music from the movie.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

those nature cds are pretty much everwhere. might check poisonprops.com Adam is an award winning movie sound designer and I think he has some cds that might work.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

You could get one of those ambient noise machines by HOMEDICS that has 6 different digitaly recorded "calming" sounds. Waterfall, ocean waves, rain, summer night (crickets), thunder, & you guessed it..RAINFOREST. Costs about $20 and you can find them at Wally-World or Bed, Bath, & Beyond. Since its a digital recording, theres no need to change CD's when it runs out.

LINK to Homedics: http://www.homedics.com/home/top-selling/soundspa.html

Good Luck. 

Marc V.


----------



## violinbabe86 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the great input guys! I think i'll do the movie playing on a projector (although the party will last longer than the movie so i may have to loop it or play another movie also) and also download some nature sounds from the above sites. Raven - i totally forgot i have an alarm clock that makes some sort of nature sounds, i'll have to see if it makes rainforest like sounds


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

After I posted Sunday AM, I pulled out my projector & popped in my DVD of Avatar Sunday nite, was pretty awesome to watch like that at home !!
( don't forget to set projector to wide screen if it has the feature ).


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

1club.fm is streaming internet radio stations
I love the rainforest sounds channel. just stream it and hook your laptop up to the PA system


----------

